# Floating axolotl help!



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello,

I have friend who has asked me to put her question on here. So here it goes:

Help! My axolotl is floating. He tries to swim down but cant. What can she do?

In my opinion, I think it due to having air in the gut? But I am no amphibian expert.

Thanks in advance,

HCK


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

You may be correct, if it's had a large meal of something it's not been able to digest quick enough (possibly because the temperature has dropped and the Axolotls metabolism has slowed) then it could be gas and should pass.


----------



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

OK thanks. At the moment nothing has happened.

I do not want to put myself in this situation, but what could be the worst outcome?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

hermit crab kid said:


> OK thanks. At the moment nothing has happened.
> 
> I do not want to put myself in this situation, but what could be the worst outcome?


Death. Sounds like gas bubble disease to me (but that's not the only potential ailment though). Cheers Al


----------



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok thank you very much.

I think it will pass away as my friend just called me saying : '' My mum told me that by accident she had been feeding it 1 a day. So that must have been the cause.

Thanks,

HCK


----------



## Asereth (Nov 20, 2010)

My axie had the same problem a while back. He was floating for a couple of days. After that he sank again but his back end was having a hard time staying on the bottom. Then a day or so later started floating again. He had swallowed a tiny bit of gravel. The person who had him before me had gravel in the tank. once it passed he was fine and is now doing well. 
If yours is not on gravel then id say it would be the extra food it was getting .


----------

